# Bulloch Co.



## braintree (Aug 8, 2005)

Persimmons do not look very good which is surprising with how much rain we have had.  A few of the trees that were loaded last year dont hardly have any on them.  The bright spot are the muscadines.  They are everwhere.


----------



## captainhook (Aug 25, 2005)

My big persimmon in my yard doesn't have any this year. It's usually loaded. The smaller trees in my yard have fruit though, they didn't produce last year.


----------

